# My last build ''Pinecaster''



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

I probably build at least 20 partscaster with ''finished'' body mostly from MJT in the last few years. 
This time i decide to do the finished. No paint room so hand stained and Tung oil.
Tonebomb pine body and boat-neck with Fralin pickup. I'm really impressed by the quality of the neck and the body, everything line up perfectly. And happy to buy canadian part when possible.


----------



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

I should have post it in the 'build' section. Must change it... oh wait, i cant!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

That's pretty.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J-F David said:


> I should have post it in the 'build' section. Must change it... oh wait, i cant!


You can ask @jayoldschool to move it.

Congrats on a beautiful looking Tele build.

ENJOY!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

greco said:


> You can ask @jayoldschool to move it.


Done. I'm like a mix of santa and a ninja. Sneaky, but always watching.


----------



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

jayoldschool said:


> Done. I'm like a mix of santa and a ninja. Sneaky, but always watching.


Thank you!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like. Too bad about those knots bleeding through.


----------



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

laristotle said:


> I like. Too bad about those knots bleeding through.


I plan it that way, translucent surf green on a knotty pine body. 10 years ago or so i saw a Fender "old pine'' telecaster and love the idea and vibe of the ''rustic'' Pine. Being said it always a question of tasste and preference.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Tidy work.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Very nice. I usually go MJT as well. How was your experience with Tonebomb? I've emailed them twice about a body but never heard back.


----------



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

J-F David said:


> I plan it that way, translucent surf green on a knotty pine body. 10 years ago or so i saw a Fender "old pine'' telecaster and love the idea and vibe of the ''rustic'' Pine. Being said it always a question oftaste and preference.





TTHX said:


> Very nice. I usually go MJT as well. How was your experience with Tonebomb? I've emailed them twice about a body but never heard back.


Great customers service. I 1st contact them on Ebay cause i wasnt able to get a shipping quote for one of the item. After one or two reply we did manage through my personnal email then PayPal. It was a custom order with few routing option, even weight and knot preference, cant do better than this, got it in a really reasonable time (like about a week with canada post.

Don't understand why they didn't reply, email problem? I really like MJT works but with the exchange rate plus taxes and fees They become expensive, same for parts from other US supplier.

Having an unfinished body was bringing the project to the next level. Plus i bought every parts from Canadian supplier. In these time we can do a little difference in our economy. If i didnt had the Fralin on the bench i would have get pickups from a canadian maker as well.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a nice guitar.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Is the amp a Swart? Details?


----------



## 31206 (Oct 11, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> Is the amp a Swart? Details?


Yes it is. Swart Atomic Space Tone. Tube tone with reverb and trem just under 30lbs. It is my main amp for a couple years, just fit the bill in my band.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks great!
I really like the wood grain showing through the paint 

Nathan


----------

